# Fenris vs The Weed



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The other day, we had to spend a few hours outside because we bombed the house (stupid sugar ants). While we were out there, some weeding got done so they don't take over the yard. Well, Fenris found one of these weeds and decided that he would show us how to properly handle the situation. XD I must say, he is adorable.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What a good dog! I'd hire him for my yard! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He is a good boy. ^_^ Luckily, he doesn't dig! He will patrol for any of the vicious things that lurk in yards: leaves, weeds, sticks, pine cones, bugs... XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww. My dobe pup is a passionate bug hunter.. It worries me when I see her chasing bees and trying to eat them. I actually trained her to hunt and destroy (eat) any ants she sees in the house. xD She's also a digger, and a lawn mower..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris has yet to dig and doesn't really chew at grass very often. Thankfully. Right now he chews on just about everything because he has some teeth coming in.
He has seemed to notice recently that there are moles/voles in the backyard. >> He seems fascinated by this and I have watched him observe the female Dane (Missy) when she hunts them.


----------

